# Tool Talk > Machines >  Vintage Ford machinery - photos

## Altair

Vintage machinery at the Henry Ford Museum in Detroit, Michigan.

Automatic screw machine, 1875.
Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...y_fullsize.jpg


Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...1_fullsize.jpg


Gear cutter, 1895.
Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...2_fullsize.jpg


Pinion cutter, 1892.
Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...3_fullsize.jpg


Bridge milling machine, 1890.
Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...4_fullsize.jpg


Drill press, 1855.
Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...5_fullsize.jpg


Milling machine, 1895.
Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...6_fullsize.jpg


Lathe, 1892.
Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...7_fullsize.jpg


Metal planer, 1860.
Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...8_fullsize.jpg


Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...9_fullsize.jpg


Milling machine, 1912.
Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...0_fullsize.jpg


Gear cutter, 1850.
Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...1_fullsize.jpg



Previously:

High-quality black-and-white photographs of large old machines and tools

----------

baja (May 4, 2021),

Jon (May 3, 2021),

marksbug (May 3, 2021),

Miloslav (May 3, 2021),

mklotz (May 3, 2021),

Moldyjim (May 12, 2021),

Philip Davies (May 4, 2021),

Ralphxyz (May 8, 2021)

----------


## metric_taper

I believe some of those photos are of patent models which used to be made, and not of the actual machine to make the part. I think that's some of these manufacturing machines.

----------


## Moldyjim

Wow, it's incredible the skill, talent and shear creativity on display.

And not a single electronic component. 
CNC? nah!

----------

